# 2011 cat 700 codes



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Need some help on a 2011 cat when u put it in neutral an E comes up on the display and it won't start unless you pull the brake so it's need reading neutral any ideas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Friend of mine had a cat once that a little bit of gunk built up in front of the gear shifter, and it wouldnt let it lock all the way forward into N. So it wouldnt start. Long shot but, I've seen it twice so... Start w/ the simple and work up the ladder lol.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks I'll take a look at it


----------

